# Water Ingress



## 115092 (Aug 3, 2008)

Has any Trigano owner experienced water coming in through the sliding door rail, close to the cupboard over the controll panel. Trigano 2006


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi! I see you're new to the MHF site so welcome. I can't help with your dilemma but this post will bump yours to the top of the pile for a while.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

WE have water coming in from around that area. It run down into the roof lining in the cab and as yet we havent managed to find out exactly where it is getting in but we have permanently wet roof cab lining.
Ours is a 2005 model.


----------



## 115092 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Water Ingress in Trigano*

Thanks for that UncleNorm


----------



## 115092 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Water Ingress Trigano*



teddy said:


> WE have water coming in from around that area. It run down into the roof lining in the cab and as yet we havent managed to find out exactly where it is getting in but we have permanently wet roof cab lining.
> Ours is a 2005 model.


Thanks Teddy, ours hasnt got to the overhead cab yet but will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you have an awning on the side of the van. If so, I wonder if it is coming in from one of the mounting brackets, which may not have been sealed properly. Just a thought.


----------



## 116640 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi I am not sure what basevan you refer to but my home build on high top boxer leaked along the top edge of the side door and I cured it by creating a gutter channel along the door opening.
I used white plastic cladding corner trim sourced from a local building plastics supplier for a nominal "couple of quid"


----------



## 116640 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi I am not sure what basevan you refer to but my home build on high top boxer leaked along the top edge of the side door and I cured it by creating a gutter channel along the door opening.
I used white plastic cladding corner trim sourced from a local building plastics supplier for a nominal "couple of quid"


----------



## 116640 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi I am not sure what basevan you refer to but my home build on high top boxer leaked along the top edge of the side door and I cured it by creating a gutter channel along the door opening.
I used white plastic cladding corner trim sourced from a local building plastics supplier for a nominal "couple of quid"


----------

